# Ticket Booth



## Dark Night Duchess (Apr 28, 2011)

This is the ticket booth my husband and I made out of an old twin bed frame inside is our pumkin man we let him stand in there for the effect lol


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Your props look great!!


----------



## Dark Night Duchess (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking good!


----------

